# حصريا : لقاء خاص جدا مع الطفل مكاريوس ( أبن فراشة مسيحية ) ^_*



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2009)

*






أحم أحم...

أزيكم ياللى هنا ؟

النهارده ولأول مرة قام برنامجنا بالحديث مع الطفل مكاريوس 30:

أبن مشرفتنا العسولة فراشة مسيحية 

وطبعااااااا أستطاعت كاميرا المنتدى ألتقاط بعض الصور لمكاريوس 

وللعلم لجميع الأعضاء...

:download:

دى صور مكاريوس بجد وده للحفاظ على مصداقية القناااااااة 

قصدى مصداقية الموضوع 

هههههههه

ونقوووووول..

أحم أحم من أول وجديد 

ميكووووووو مستعد معانا ولا لسه ؟؟؟






يسوفوا !! وتده !!

لا أحنا كده هنحتاج مترجم يا ميكووووو 

هههههههه

هاااااااا مستعد بقى عايزين نبتدى 

؟






بت 

ماشى يا ميكوووووو عشان خاطر فراشة بس مش هنتكلم 

وخلصنا بقى فى اليوم ده 

هاااااااااا ونرجع نقول مستعد ؟ 






لا تمشى أيه يا ميكو 

أنت مش عارف أن بنات المنتدى كلهااااااااا 

منتظرة اللقاء ده 

عارف كده ولا ؟







اهااااااا 

قصدك عروسة يعنى طيب على خيرة الله 

زغرطى يا فراشة 30:

ههههههههه

يعنى أنت جاى بقى عشان كده مش عشان المنتدى !






اااااااايه يا ميكو !!

شكلك مش طايقناااااااااا ولا راضى بالحوار ده 

نقوم نروح يعنى بقى ولا ايه 






ههههههههههه

طيب يا ميكوووووو عشان خاطر الموزة بتاعتك هنخلص بسرعة 

بص يا سيدى..

أحنا هنطلب منك تقولنا كلمة لماما فراشة 

تقولها ايه ؟؟؟؟






شاطر يا ميكوووووو

وأحنا كلنا بنقول عايزينك تدوخ ماما وتسهرها 

ولو كلمتك تعالى أشتكيها هنا لروك 

وسيب الباقى عليناااااااا 

أحنا بنحب نعمل الخير والحمدلله 

هههههههههه

طيب تقول أيه لبابا لأنه هييجى يشوفك فى الموضوع ؟






شطوووووووور يا ميكو 

ربنا يرجعهولك بالسلامة يارب 

طيب تقول ايه للمنتدى وأعضائه ؟






ههههههههههه

مشرف مرة واحدة !

ماشى ميكوووو وأحنا منتظرين أشتراكك معانا 

وكلنا كمان بنحبك أووووى 

تحب تقول أيه تانى بقى..؟






وكمان غيرت هدومك واحنا موجودين 

زى مانتوا شايفين يا أعضااااااااااء 

ميكو بيطردنا بالذوق 

ههههههههه

وأحنا هنسمع كلام ميكووووووو وهنختم البرنامج بتاعنا 

لان والحمدلله الصور خلصت ههههه

بس هنوعدكم بحوارات تانى مع ميكوووووو العسول 

وبكده بقى وصلنا للنهاية...

نشوفكم فى لقاء جديد بقى 

وياترى الدور على مييييييييييين ؟ 

كانت معكم مرمر مارو :smil16:*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههه*
*تحفه  انتي يا مرمر *


*بجد سكر يا ميكو *
*افحمت البت مرمر وخليتها تقعد ساكته*
*ومعرفتش تاخد منك كلمتين علي بعض *
*يا وخدلنا حقنا دايما يا ميكو *
*يخليك لينا ياااااااارب *

*عثل يا ميكو ربنا يخليهولك يا فوشي*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2009)

الله يا مرمر انتوا الاتنين اهضم من بعض

مشكورة على الصور والحوار

والله يخليه لاهله


----------



## just member (20 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههه*
*بصراحة مافيش وصف خالص لها اللقاء*
*عن جد يا مرم امتعتينا فعلا *
*ميرسى خالص*
*وميرسى يا استاذ ميكو على تشريفك الجميل*
*اسعدتنا بالشوية النونو اللى جتلنا فيهم دول*
*ماما فراشة*
*ميرسى خالص على الصور الجميلة *
*قد اية عسول هو  اسم الصليب علية*
*ربنا يخليهولك ويكبر  برعايو المسيح *
*وبيكون صالح وخادم امين بتعمة رب المجد*
*ميرسى بجد جدا جدا يا جماعة *
*ربنا يبارك تعبكم*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (20 مايو 2009)

* " حافظ الاطفال هو الرب " ( مز 116 : 6 )

ربنا يفرحكى بيه اختى فرشه   الملاك البرئ ده وتفرحى بيه و ربنا يجعله سبب بركة ليكم 

*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
حلو اوي اللقاء ده يا مرمر
يلا اقوله ازاي يبقي مشرف عليطول 
بالموضوع بتاعي ههههههههههههه
مرسيه ليكي يا مرمر 
هو ده اللي رافع راسنا وواخدنلنا حقنا منك يا مرمر
ربنا يخيلهولك يا فراشة ويتربي في عزكم​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2009)

اةةةةةةةةةةةةةة يا بطني الحقوني 

همووووووووت من الضحك خلااااااااااااص

ماشي يا مرمر مكنتش متوقعة يبقى بالجمال دا

وهاخبطك حتت تقييم معتبر دلوقتي

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا اجمل اعضاء على مروركم الجميل ودعواتكم الحلوة لميكو ​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (20 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد تحفه يا عفريته 
موتيني من الضحك 

ربنا يفرحك بيه يا فراشه
وبلاش التصوير الكتير عشان الفلاش وعنيه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2009)

لا مش بصورة بكاميرا الدجتال بستسهل واصور بالموبايل ههههههههههه

هو صحيح الدجتال صورها احلى بس اغلبها بيغمض عينة علشان الفلاش​


----------



## ميرنا (20 مايو 2009)

*عليا الطلاج مليه صورة شبه التانية فيهم الوادا هيخلينى اعمل العملية تانى مش شبه بعضو ليه الواد دا *


----------



## SALVATION (20 مايو 2009)

_تحفة يا تحفة_
_ربنا يخلهولك يا فراشة ويكون عريس سكر ودوريله على عروسة غير مرمر طبعا علشان انتى مش ناقصة هيبقو اتنين ؟_​


----------



## ponponayah (20 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل بجد
ربنا يخليهولك يا قمر بجد واد عسولة اوى
ميرسى يا مرمر على الموضوع الجميل
يسوع يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> *عليا الطلاج مليه صورة شبه التانية فيهم الوادا هيخلينى اعمل العملية تانى مش شبه بعضو ليه الواد دا *


 طلاج على طلاجك هو الواد ميكو بس هى اسابيع بتغير شكلة مش لسا بيبي يا بت


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تحفة يا تحفة_
> 
> _ربنا يخلهولك يا فراشة ويكون عريس سكر ودوريله على عروسة غير مرمر طبعا علشان انتى مش ناقصة هيبقو اتنين ؟_​


 انا عارفة يا توني قولها :hlp:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل بجد
> ربنا يخليهولك يا قمر بجد واد عسولة اوى
> ميرسى يا مرمر على الموضوع الجميل
> يسوع يباركك


 ميرسي يا بونبونتي يا عسل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## zezza (20 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
كميلة كميلة يا خرااااشى على العثل و الطعامة 
بسم الصليب عليه يا فراشتى كله شقاوة يتاكل اكل
ربنا يخليهولك و يفرحك بيه 
و شكرا يا مرمر على اللقاء الحلو


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا زيزا يا عسل انتي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا زيزا يا عسل انتي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

حرام عليكوا اللى بتعملوه فى الواد 

شكرا على اللقاء يا ميكو 

ونتمنى ان نراك معنا مره اخرى 

شكرا ليكى يا مرمر على تصوير اللقاء 

ههههههههههههههه 

​


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2009)

*مرمر تحفه ههههههههه

ربنا يخليهولك يافراشتنا الجميلة وتفرحى بيه مع مرمر ههههههههه

لقاء رااائع مرمر *​


----------



## candy shop (20 مايو 2009)

انا داخله الموضوع ومتصورتش يكون بالجمال ده

مش ممكن يا مرمر بجد ضحكت كتير اوى 

ميكو سكر يا فروشه ربنا يخلهولك يارب 

وعقبال صور المدرسه 

الولد طالع روميو من صغره ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2009)

ميرسي على مروركم الجميل هابي و كوكو و دودو

مرمر دي عسل بجد ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2009)

_*كانت معكم مرمر ابو حفيظه من امام منزل +فراشه مسيحيه+
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخلهولك يا فراشه ويرجعله باباه بالسلامه
ويفرح قلبك يا رب

وبالنسبه بقي لابو حفيظه 
ليكي مني اشد واجمد تقيم سالب :d 
ههههههههه
لا بجد موضوع جميل ويستحق التقيم*_​


----------



## cross of jesus (20 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه

بجد تحفه جدددددددددددددددا الحوار ده

وميرسى اوووووووووووى يا مرمر ولميكوووووووول


ويارب يخلهولك يا فراشه​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 مايو 2009)

بسم الصليب عليك ياميكو
ربنا يحفظك ويحميك
ويبارك فيك يا حبيب ماما​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا جماعة ربنا يفرح قلبكم دايما​


----------



## ميرنا (20 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> طلاج على طلاجك هو الواد ميكو بس هى اسابيع بتغير شكلة مش لسا بيبي يا بت


 
طاب اتاكدى بس ليكون بيتحول ولا حاجة الهم احفظنا يختى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2009)

هاخلية يظهرلك باليل وانتي نايمة علشان تتأكدي

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2009)

_*علي فكره يا فراشه 
بخري الواد ده
انا شوفت بنتين علي باب المنتدي عمالين 
يتاملوا في سحره وجماله 
وكان فيهم واحده عينيها مدوره 
ههههههههههههههههههه​*_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2009)

خمسة وخميسة لكل اللي شاف مكاريوس ولا قالش بسم الصليب 

ههههههههههه​


----------



## Fadie (20 مايو 2009)

يخرب بيت سنينك يا مرمر. موضوع تحفة بجد. فراشة، الواد دة طالع أمور كدة لمين؟ ربنا يحميه و يخليهولك و تفرحى به و كمان سنة كدة هاتيهولى أعلمه لاهوت دفاعى :d


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2009)

Fadie قال:


> يخرب بيت سنينك يا مرمر. موضوع تحفة بجد. فراشة، الواد دة طالع أمور كدة لمين؟ ربنا يحميه و يخليهولك و تفرحى به و كمان سنة كدة هاتيهولى أعلمه لاهوت دفاعى :d


 طالع امور لامة 30: هههههههههه

ايوة علمة علشان يعلمني لحسن انا نفسي افهم حاجة من اللي بتكتبها ومش عارفة  :a82:

مرمر دي كارثة بجد 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





نووووووووووووووورت الموضوع يا فيدو 30:


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 مايو 2009)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا مارثا حبيبتي كلك زوووووق ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *تحفه  انتي يا مرمر *
> 
> ...



الله يتحفك يا مرمورتى 30:

ههههههه

يا سااااااااااااااتر..

أمال لو مكنتيش عارفة انه خطيبى بقى كنتى قلتى ايه 

عيب أرد عليه قدام الناس كده يابت أنتى 

حسابنا فى الخفاء :11azy:

ههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> الله يا مرمر انتوا الاتنين اهضم من بعض
> 
> مشكورة على الصور والحوار
> 
> والله يخليه لاهله



تعيييييييش يا كليمو 

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *بصراحة مافيش وصف خالص لها اللقاء*
> *عن جد يا مرم امتعتينا فعلا *
> *ميرسى خالص*​




بصرااااااحة عارفة يا جوجو :t30:

تصدق يا جوجو بفكر أعملك أنت اللقاء القادم :t9:

هأبقى أرتب معاك يا معلمى 

أصبر علياااااااا بس 30:

هههههههه

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو اوي اللقاء ده يا مرمر
> يلا اقوله ازاي يبقي مشرف عليطول
> بالموضوع بتاعي ههههههههههههه
> ...



روكا حبيبتى هنا وانا معرفش :11azy:

وأنا أقول النور قطع ليه من الموضوع :hlp:

ههههههههه

يابت أبعدى عن الشر وغنى له 

أنتى اللى بتجرى شكلى اهووووو 

واحد وخطيبته حورين مع بعض بقى 

ده أنا عملت كات للحوار كمان 30:

ههههههههه

عرفاكى أول واحدة هتشمتى صاحبة واجب يا ركروووك :smil8:
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اةةةةةةةةةةةةةة يا بطني الحقوني
> 
> همووووووووت من الضحك خلااااااااااااص
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه

أخص عليكى يا حماتى أخص أخص يعنى

بقى بتشكى فيا بعد العمر ده 

بس تخيلى ولا أنا كنت مفكراه هيطلع كده 30:

بس هو ميكووووو وصوره العسل هى اللى حلت الموضوع 

ربنا يخليهوووووولك يارب 

وميرسى يا فروووووش على التقييم 

كده كل يوم هسلمك موضوع لميكووووووو :hlp:​


----------



## العجايبي (21 مايو 2009)

_هههههههههههههههههههه
بجد بجد لقاء جامد 
الواد عسل ربنا يخلهولك يافراشة
يالا يافراشة الواد مستعجل وعاوز عروسه
شوفيله بنت الجيران هههههههههههه
ربنا يخليه لباباه ومامته_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد تحفه يا عفريته
> موتيني من الضحك
> ​



مينا باشاااااااااا 30:

أنت الوحيد اللى محتفظ باللقب القديم :smil16:

هههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تحفة يا تحفة_
> _ربنا يخلهولك يا فراشة ويكون عريس سكر ودوريله على عروسة غير مرمر طبعا علشان انتى مش ناقصة هيبقو اتنين ؟_​



هههههههه

ايه هو ده بقى ياتونى 

أنت جاى توقف رزقى ولا ايه :t9:

وبعدين فين الجيرة والبلديات والكلام الكبير ده :hlp:

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل بجد
> ربنا يخليهولك يا قمر بجد واد عسولة اوى
> ميرسى يا مرمر على الموضوع الجميل
> يسوع يباركك



أنتى بتعاكسى خطيبى قدام يابت :11azy:

لالا محبش كده أنااااااا 

أحنا بنات دمنا حر ههههه

يلا أتجدعنى أنتى وأبقى شيكولاتية وأعمل موضوع أجمل :t30:

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا عارفة يا توني قولها :hlp:​



يقولى ايه بالظبط يعنى :t9:

أحب أفهم :11azy:
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> كميلة كميلة يا خرااااشى على العثل و الطعامة
> بسم الصليب عليه يا فراشتى كله شقاوة يتاكل اكل
> ربنا يخليهولك و يفرحك بيه
> و شكرا يا مرمر على اللقاء الحلو



تعيييييييشى يا قمر 

بس متبصبصيش للواد قدامى كده :11azy:

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> حرام عليكوا اللى بتعملوه فى الواد
> 
> شكرا على اللقاء يا ميكو
> 
> ...



ااااااااااه 

أخدت بالك يا كوكوووووو 

أنفع مصوراتية ييجى منى :hlp:

يلا عقبال ما أعمل لقاء معاك يا باشا 

وهيكون بالصور بردواااااا 30:

ههههههه

الحمدلله يعنى أحنا شغلنا دايماااا فى السليم :heat:

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *مرمر تحفه ههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يخليهولك يافراشتنا الجميلة وتفرحى بيه مع مرمر ههههههههه
> 
> لقاء رااائع مرمر *​



ماما :hlp:
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> انا داخله الموضوع ومتصورتش يكون بالجمال ده
> 
> مش ممكن يا مرمر بجد ضحكت كتير اوى
> 
> ...



ياباشاااااا ده أنت اللى عينك حلوة 

وبتشوف كله حلو كده 30:

دايما رافعة من معنوياتى يا أحلى كاندى 

ميحرمنيش من ردك 

اه ماهو ميكو رميو وأنا جوليت بقى :smil16:

هههههههه
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مرمر دي عسل بجد



:blush2::blush2::blush2:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*كانت معكم مرمر ابو حفيظه من امام منزل +فراشه مسيحيه+
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يخلهولك يا فراشه ويرجعله باباه بالسلامه
> ...



ههههههههههه

ايه يا عياد أنت كنت معايا ولا ايه :hlp:

وميرسى يا باشا على التقييم 

كانت معاك 

أبو حفيظة :smil16:

ههههههههه

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 مايو 2009)

حتى ردودك بتضحكني ارحميني

هههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

Fadie قال:


> يخرب بيت سنينك يا مرمر. موضوع تحفة بجد. فراشة، الواد دة طالع أمور كدة لمين؟ ربنا يحميه و يخليهولك و تفرحى به و كمان سنة كدة هاتيهولى أعلمه لاهوت دفاعى :d



ههههههههه

يافرحتى بدخلتك عليا يا فادى 

أول داخله كده تخرب بيت سنينى :11azy:

تعيش يا فادى أصيل ياعم الحج 30:

أمور لخطيبته :t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حتى ردودك بتضحكني ارحميني
> 
> هههههههههههه​



ههههههههه

طيب كويس 30:

ياباشااااا ده أقل واجب أنى أضحكك 

وبعدين يعنى امال لو مضحكتش حماتى هضحك مين :t9:

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد بجد لقاء جامد
> الواد عسل ربنا يخلهولك يافراشة
> يالا يافراشة الواد مستعجل وعاوز عروسه
> ...



ايه ده بقى يا مينا 

هو الواد بقى بيتعاكس من البنات والولاد كمان :t9:

ايه يا مينا...

ده أنا خطيبته 30: وبتعاكسه قدامى

أمال فين الأصل فين الجيره فين المحبة 


فين الحمام !!

ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## zama (21 مايو 2009)

ولد جميل وربنا يخليه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا مينا ​


----------



## mero_engel (21 مايو 2009)

*فراشه بتجاملك كتير يا مرمر *
*متصدقهاش*
*دي هي بتقول كده بس عشان قدام الناس*
*لكن هي في الحقيقه مش بتحبك بقي*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 مايو 2009)

يالهوي يا ميرو انتي اتعلمتي من رتوت ولا اية

لا انا مش اد مرمر وشقاوتها وبعدين الواد ميكو بيحبها

لا ياختي دي بت عسل اة لحسن اضرب هههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

مين الأخت !!

مش الحجة ولعة متطفهاش بردوا ؟ :t9:​


----------



## mero_engel (21 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يالهوي يا ميرو انتي اتعلمتي من رتوت ولا اية​
> 
> لا انا مش اد مرمر وشقاوتها وبعدين الواد ميكو بيحبها​
> 
> لا ياختي دي بت عسل اة لحسن اضرب هههههههههه​


* يا فوشي قولي الحقيقه متخافيش وراكي رجاله*
*وبعدين ميكو يعيني مغلوب علي امره *
*قالوله خد مرمر محبش سيزعلها وسمع الكلام*​


----------



## mero_engel (21 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> مين الأخت !!​
> 
> 
> مش الحجة ولعة متطفهاش بردوا ؟ :t9:​


* لالا انا جايه بس اهدي نفوس *
*عندك اعتراض:hlp:*​


----------



## girgis2 (21 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*

*شكرااا مرمر عالموضوع التحفة ده*

*ربنا يخلهولك يا فراشة ويفرحك بيه دايماااا*​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (21 مايو 2009)

" حافظ الاطفال هو الرب " ( مز 116 : 6 )
ربنا يبارك فيه ويحافظ عليه اختى فراشة 
شكرآ مرمر على الحوار الجميل ده​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> * يا فوشي قولي الحقيقه متخافيش وراكي رجاله*
> *وبعدين ميكو يعيني مغلوب علي امره *
> *قالوله خد مرمر محبش سيزعلها وسمع الكلام*​



*دونت وري ياميرو
ميكو مش هيبص للناس دي
عايز بنت قمورة
مش مرمر
يصوم يصوم ويفطر علي مرمر؟؟
t30:



فوشي 
هاتيهولي يومين وانا اخليهولك زي الفل
يمشي في الشارع يعاكس البنات
ويشيل مطواة ويضلب باندو كمان 
:t30:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *يا فوشي قولي الحقيقه متخافيش وراكي رجاله*
> 
> *وبعدين ميكو يعيني مغلوب علي امره *​
> *قالوله خد مرمر محبش سيزعلها وسمع الكلام*


 يا بنتي بلاش تجري شكل مرمر دي شقية مفترية :11azy: هههههههه​


girgisfairjohn قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *شكرااا مرمر عالموضوع التحفة ده*​
> *ربنا يخلهولك يا فراشة ويفرحك بيه دايماااا*​


 ميرسي يا جرجس نورت الموضوع ​


جُرُوحْ قال:


> " حافظ الاطفال هو الرب " ( مز 116 : 6 )
> ربنا يبارك فيه ويحافظ عليه اختى فراشة
> شكرآ مرمر على الحوار الجميل ده​


 ميرسي يا جروح ربنا يخليك يارب ​


BishoRagheb قال:


> *دونت وري ياميرو*
> *ميكو مش هيبص للناس دي*
> *عايز بنت قمورة*
> *مش مرمر*
> ...



 يضلب باندو

يالهوووووي عاوزة يضلب باندو قدامي

طب قولي اعلمة هندي ولا ياباني 

مش يضلب باندو :11azy:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> * يا فوشي قولي الحقيقه متخافيش وراكي رجاله*
> *وبعدين ميكو يعيني مغلوب علي امره *
> *قالوله خد مرمر محبش سيزعلها وسمع الكلام*​



ايه اللى أنا شيفاه ده 

دى ميرو كبرت أهو وطلع لها لسان 

ماشاء الله 30:

ههههههههه

وهو ميكو يعنى أشتكى لك يابت أنتى يابت :t9:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *شكرااا مرمر عالموضوع التحفة ده*
> 
> *ربنا يخلهولك يا فراشة ويفرحك بيه دايماااا*​



العفوووووووو يافندم ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *دونت وري ياميرو
> ميكو مش هيبص للناس دي
> عايز بنت قمورة
> مش مرمر
> ...



مين الأخ اللى شايل زوره ده :t30:

هههههه

هو عاجبه مالكش دعوة أنت 

أطلع منها يااااااااد :11azy:
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا بنتي بلاش تجري شكل مرمر دي شقية مفترية :11azy: هههههههه​



أنااااااااااا :love34:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

ميييييين صاحب التقييم العفاريتى ده ياللى هنا :hlp:

مش كان كتب أسمه كنت أردهوله :11azy:​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا بنتي بلاش تجري شكل مرمر دي شقية مفترية :11azy: هههههههه​
> *لا
> مفترية بس
> بس علي مين
> ...


*
هيضلبك انت الاول
وبعدين هو في مرحلة المراهقة
سيبيه يضلب اللي هو عايزه
باندو كولة حشيش
*​


marmar_maroo قال:


> مين الأخ اللى شايل زوره ده :t30:
> هههههه
> هو عاجبه مالكش دعوة أنت
> أطلع منها يااااااااد :11azy:
> ​



*مين قالك انه عاجبه
ده قرفان ومتضايق ونفسه يفجرك انت وفوشي​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (21 مايو 2009)

يا ميكو ياجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد ايه ياعم الحلاوة والكلام الجامد ده احنا مش قدك 
بجد زي العسل وكمان احلي من القمر ربنا يخليهولك يا فراشه ويكبر ويبقي مشرف علي المشرفين مش مشرف بس​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا ابو كف كلك زوووووق و كمان البيبي اللي تحت اسمك زي القمر ربنا يخليهولك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *مين قالك انه عاجبه
> ده قرفان ومتضايق ونفسه يفجرك انت وفوشي​*



طيب انا ماشى :11azy: 

ايه ذنب مامته يااااااد 

بيشوووووو هش من هنا يا بابا أحنا عيلة فى قلب بعضينا 

على فكرة ميكوووو بيعزك لدرجة متتخيلهاش 

بيقولى كده بالنص...

متخليش الواد ده ييكى هنا تانى :t30:

فاهم ولا أترجم :hlp:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 مايو 2009)

*روعة يا مرمر موضوعك واسلوبك يا عسل 
شقاوتك لذيذة 

ربنا يخليهولك ويحافظ علية يا فراشة يا حبيبتي وتشوفية دكتور قد الدنيا وبعدين عريس 

واحلا تقيم مني لاحلا موضوع و مقدمة برامج​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 مايو 2009)

ربنا يخليك يا راجعا ميرسي يا عسل​


----------



## Ferrari (22 مايو 2009)

بسم الصليب عليه

ايه الجمال دة والعسل دة كله ربنا يحفظه 

ويخليه لبابا وماما ويكون سر بركة ليهم

موضوع رائع ولقاء مفيش بعد كدة

شكراً مرمر على الموضوع

وربنا يخليلك مكاريوس يا فراشة وتفرحى بيه
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 مايو 2009)

ميرسي خالص يا فيراري

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مايو 2009)

*بسم الصليب  
جامده اوي الصوره  الرمزيه دي يا فوشي
قوليلي نوع موبيلك ايه وانا اعملهالك ثيم
لو تحبي ؟​*


----------



## mero_engel (22 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ايه اللى أنا شيفاه ده ​
> 
> دى ميرو كبرت أهو وطلع لها لسان ​
> ماشاء الله 30:​
> ...


*مين دي اللي بتتكلم:t9:*
*يابت انا طالعي لسان من قبل ما تتولدي *
*لانه طبعا مش هتولد من غير لسان *
*امال كنت بعيط ازاي *
*حتي شوفي:t30: *​


----------



## Rosetta (23 مايو 2009)

*رووووووووووووووعة يا مرمر 

حوار مهضوم كتير 

و ربنا يخليه ليكي يا فراااااااااااشة 
و بحمى المسيح يا ميكاريوس و ام ميكاريوس ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا حبيبتي روز على دعوتك الجميلة دي ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> طيب انا ماشى :11azy:
> 
> ايه ذنب مامته يااااااد
> 
> ...



*ذنب مامته انها ورته واحدة اسمها مرمر وواحدة اسمها ميرو
وبعدين ميكو ميقولش كده لانه الانتيخ بتاعي
وانا لسه مكلمه امبارح علي الميل
مقاليش حاجة
ده بيقولي
ابعد البت اللزقة دي عني
اانا مش فاضي للناس دي
وقولها لو ممسيتيس من هنا
هضلبك
وهلش عليتي بيروسول وفليت

فاهمة ولا اترجم؟:t30::t30:*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *مين دي اللي بتتكلم:t9:*
> *يابت انا طالعي لسان من قبل ما تتولدي *
> *لانه طبعا مش هتولد من غير لسان *
> *امال كنت بعيط ازاي *
> *حتي شوفي:t30: *​



*مشافوهمش وهما بيسرقوا
شافوهم وهما بيتخانقوه علي عتريس:t30:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههه تحفه يا مرموره مالكيش حل خليتينى انا ودونا فطسنا من الضحك
 لا بس الولا ميكووو شخصيه برضه مش اى حاجه يعنى هههههه
ربنا يخليهولك يا فراشتنا وتفرحى بيه يا رب*


----------



## rana1981 (23 مايو 2009)

*الله عليكي يا مرمر 
جميل خالص 
الرب يخليه لاهله​*


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (23 مايو 2009)

تسلم ايديكي  يا مرمر على اللقاء عنجد روووعه واسلووب كتير حلو ومميز 


واسم الصليب على مكاريوس عنجد لذيذ كتير وبيعقد 

الله يخليلكم يااا يا فراشه ويتربى بعزكم يا رب وعقبال منشوف صور عرسووو​


----------



## iam muslim2010 (23 مايو 2009)

الله يعطية الف عافية اختاة ويكرمة دعوات من القلب وربى يعلم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مايو 2009)

ميرسي ليكوا كلكم ولمرورك الرائع الجميل

اخي المسلم شكرا جزيلا على روحك الجميلة الطيبة ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## grges monir (23 مايو 2009)

بجد  لقاء عسول خالص مرمر زيك والواد ميكو دة طالع لمامتة عسل  وبيعرف يرد  ومش بيهمة حاجةهههههه
ربنا يباركة  بجد فراشة تستاهل ان احنا كلنا نفرح ليها 
يابت يامرمر اشتغلى بقى مع مصطفى حسين فى جورنال الاخبار ولا بتحبى المعارضة بجد ليكى مستقبل فى الموضوع دة هههههههههه
سلام المسيح معاكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا جرجرس

مرمر دي تحفة بجد​


----------



## white rose (23 مايو 2009)

*هالموضوع غيييييييييييييييييييييييييير شكل

يعني مقابلة و لا اروع

بس المشكلة بالعروسة يا حلو يا ميكو 

المشكلة انو بنتي اكبر منك ........:11azy:

يعني راحت علينا انك تبقى صهر البيت ...................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!30::11azy:

بس اذا ما عندك مشكلة خبرني يا ميكو ... اوكي .....

و اوعى تخاف من ماما لانو اول ما تشوف بنتي رح تقول اوكي على طووووووووووووووووووول

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مايو 2009)

مواااااااااااافقين يا روز​ 
مش مهم عندنا السن المهم البنوتة ومش هنلاقي احسن منكم ​ 
نقول ابانا الذي ؟ ههههههههه​ 
ميرسي حبيبتي على رورك وربنا يباركلك بنتك وتفرحي بيها ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 مايو 2009)

*ايه ده مش معقول كدة اغيب يومين ارجع 

القيوكى حطين صور خطيبى كدة 

وكل واحدة تدخل تطمع فيه 

بصى يطنتطى فراشة الواد ده خطيبى انا 

ولو محشتهوش من قدام البنات  

دول وخصوصا البت مرمر دى 

هخطفة باليل واتجوزة غصبا عنك 

ولا ايه يعنى 

لازم يعنى نزعقلنا زعقتين تلاتة علشان الواحد يحافظ على خطيبة 

ايه ده محدش بيخاف منى كدة 



يلهوى بسم الصليب عليك يموكيتى تدة يعمرى 

تطلع تدام البنات ويسوفوا حلوتك 

تدة انا مخصماكى النهالدة ومس هلعب معاتى 


ميكوت هيصالحنى طبعا ؛ لايحبيبتى متسحليس 

هيا البت مل مل السريرة ديت صوريلتنى وانا مس واخد بالى 

ونسرت الصور بمساعدة مامتى 


انا ؛طيب يحبيبى انت سايف نعمل ايه 

ميكويتى ؛ نسامحهم يلا تلابة بردوا يحبيبتى انتى الى بحبها مس تخافى 

وهنتجوز بس لما اتبر ويطلعلى اسنان علسان اعرف اعضك 

اسمعنا انتى بتعضينى وانا لا

انا؛تدة تقول على السر الى بينا يلا ادخل نام بقى 

بدل ما تقول تل حادة 

تصبح على خير يعمرى انا 

وانتى من اهله يحبيبتى انا ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *روعة يا مرمر موضوعك واسلوبك يا عسل
> شقاوتك لذيذة
> 
> ربنا يخليهولك ويحافظ علية يا فراشة يا حبيبتي وتشوفية دكتور قد الدنيا وبعدين عريس
> ...



ربنااااااا يخليكى ليا يارب

يارافع معنوياتى دايما أنت 30:

وميرسى ياقمر على التقييم ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا فيرارى وياروز 

نورتواااااا الموضوع

 ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *مين دي اللي بتتكلم:t9:*
> *يابت انا طالعي لسان من قبل ما تتولدي *
> *لانه طبعا مش هتولد من غير لسان *
> *امال كنت بعيط ازاي *
> *حتي شوفي:t30: *​



يسلاااااام...

حكمة ربنا بردوا 

هو أنتى من اللى بيعيطوا بلسانهم 30:

على خيرة الله 

أنا كده أطمنت علييييييكى 

هههههه ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مايو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههه تحفه يا مرموره مالكيش حل خليتينى انا ودونا فطسنا من الضحك
> لا بس الولا ميكووو شخصيه برضه مش اى حاجه يعنى هههههه
> ربنا يخليهولك يا فراشتنا وتفرحى بيه يا رب*



ربنااااااا يخليكى ليا يادودو

وميحرمكيييش منى أبدا 30:

هههههه

نورتى الموضووووووع يا دونا  ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مايو 2009)

ميررررسى يا رنا ويا عاشقة يسوع 

نورتوا الموضوع ياقمرات 

 ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مايو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> بجد  لقاء عسول خالص مرمر زيك والواد ميكو دة طالع لمامتة عسل  وبيعرف يرد  ومش بيهمة حاجةهههههه
> ربنا يباركة  بجد فراشة تستاهل ان احنا كلنا نفرح ليها
> يابت يامرمر اشتغلى بقى مع مصطفى حسين فى جورنال الاخبار ولا بتحبى المعارضة بجد ليكى مستقبل فى الموضوع دة هههههههههه
> سلام المسيح معاكم



ههههههههه

وماااااااااله مصطفى حسين مصطفى حسين 

يلحق يحجزنى بقى الواحد بعد الموضوع ده 

الطلب عليع زاد 30: 

ميرسى يا أستاذى لكلامك وتشجيعك تتردلك فى الأفراح كده 30:

نورت الموضووووووووع
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 مايو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ايه ده مش معقول كدة اغيب يومين ارجع
> 
> القيوكى حطين صور خطيبى كدة
> 
> ...



مييييييين الأخت 

لالا ده انا فى موضوع ميكو ده أبيع اى حد 

واخدة بالك يا جيجى ياختى :nunu0000:

وبعدين ايه الحوار ده..!!

ميكوووو كان نام يا انجى أنتى بتحلمى وانتى صاحية ولا ايه :t30:

شكلنا هنخسر بعض ولا ايه يا جدعان

هههههههههه

بس سيبك أنتى بس...

وحشتينـــــــــى يابت أنتى يابت 

بس بردوا هنخسر بعض يعنى انا مش طيبة كده على طول 

هههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع ياعسل
​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا مرمر
على الحوار الاكثر من رائع والممتع
مع مستر ميكو واكيد طالع حلو لباباة
وربنا يخلية لبابا وماما ويتربى فى عزهم وايمانهم
ودى هديتى لميكو
ودمتى بود​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مايو 2009)

> _*ايه ده مش معقول كدة اغيب يومين ارجع
> 
> القيوكى حطين صور خطيبى كدة
> 
> ...





marmar_maroo قال:


> مييييييين الأخت
> 
> لالا ده انا فى موضوع ميكو ده أبيع اى حد
> 
> ...



_*هيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعركه
 ابسطي يا فوشي ابنك البنات بتتخانق عليه
يلا  بقي يا بنات عايزن دم بقي  ونشوف الشعور بتتقطع
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا احنا بنهدي النفوس
وربنا يهدي*_​


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2009)

ربنا يخليك ياميكو فعلا" ولد مهضوم وحوار حلو ...ميرسي ..كثير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا عياد ميرسي يا وليم وميرسي جوي 

نورتوني​


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 مايو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> بجد  لقاء عسول خالص مرمر زيك والواد ميكو دة طالع لمامتة عسل  وبيعرف يرد  ومش بيهمة حاجةهههههه]
> سلام المسيح معاكم



*عسل زي مامته؟؟؟:11azy:
​*


فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مرمر دي تحفة بجد​




*اه تحفه
نكلم ماما انجل تبلغ عنها شرطة الاثار:t30:
*​


marmar_maroo قال:


> هو أنتى من اللى بيعيطوا بلسانهم 30:
> أنا كده أطمنت علييييييكى
> ​



*ههههههههههههههههه
عادي 
زيك يامرمر​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> مييييييين الأخت
> لالا ده انا فى موضوع ميكو ده أبيع اى حد
> واخدة بالك يا جيجى ياختى :nunu0000:
> 
> ...


*
ميكو مش هيبص ليكم 
استريحو:t30:​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 مايو 2009)

لا بصراحة هو حب مرمر

شاف عنيها ملونة قال بس هى دي

هههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمر
> على الحوار الاكثر من رائع والممتع
> مع مستر ميكو واكيد طالع حلو لباباة
> وربنا يخلية لبابا وماما ويتربى فى عزهم وايمانهم
> ...



العفوو يا أستاذ وليم ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مايو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*هيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعركه
> ابسطي يا فوشي ابنك البنات بتتخانق عليه
> يلا  بقي يا بنات عايزن دم بقي  ونشوف الشعور بتتقطع
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



هههههههههههه

اهلا اهلا انت جيييييييت 

وانا اقول الموضوع مولع ليه كده 30:

لا أنسى يا عياد بعينك :t30:

وبعدين ميكو أستقر خلاص 30:

هههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ربنا يخليك ياميكو فعلا" ولد مهضوم وحوار حلو ...ميرسي ..كثير



العفوو يا قمرررررر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مايو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *
> ميكو مش هيبص ليكم
> استريحو:t30:​*



يا سااااااتر هو أنت جيت تانى :11azy:

منور طبعا يابيشو :smil8:

لا أستريح انت احنا الحمدلله مستريحين :t30:
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا بصراحة هو حب مرمر
> 
> شاف عنيها ملونة قال بس هى دي
> 
> هههههههههه​



*ههههههههههههههههه
دي لينسيز ياماما
والواد فاهم
ده استني بس يكبر وانا هعلمه كل حاجة
مش هسبهولك
وبعدين يحب فيها ايه بس بطلي نفاق:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا بصراحة هو حب مرمر
> 
> شاف عنيها ملونة قال بس هى دي
> 
> هههههههههه​



يخلييييكى ليا حماتى أنتى وميكو :love45:

خالى الناس اللى هنا كلهم يتغاظوا بقى:yahoo: 

وخصوصاااااا حد فى بالى كده :gy0000:

منوووور يابيشوووووو :big4:​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> يا سااااااتر هو أنت جيت تانى :11azy:
> 
> منور طبعا يابيشو :smil8:
> 
> ...


*
هههههههههههههه
وانا اقدر اسيبك
ولا اسيب فوشي:t30:
والواد ميكو اللي هيبقي تلميذي النجيب

وبعدين مش انا اللي منور دي اللمبة بتاعة المنتدي
مش هسيب ميكو
الواد حاجز عروسة وقالي عليها
ريحوا بقي:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مايو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> دي لينسيز ياماما
> والواد فاهم
> ده استني بس يكبر وانا هعلمه كل حاجة
> ...



هههههههههههه

مش كل من لبس اللينسز يااااااد :t30:

تعلمه ميييييين عليا الطلاج ده انا أخلعه لو فكر يشوفك اصلا 

لالا هووووو كده عسسسسسسل مش عيزاه يبقى... :hlp:

هههههههه

مالكش دعووووووة ياواد انت يحب اللى يحبه 

واحد وخطيبته وحماتى وافقت خلاص 30:

أوووووف منك :smil8:​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> يخلييييكى ليا حماتى أنتى وميكو :love45:
> خالى الناس اللى هنا كلهم يتغاظوا بقى:yahoo:
> وخصوصاااااا حد فى بالى كده :gy0000:
> منوووور يابيشوووووو :big4:​



*لا
انا خايف عليكوا
اصلكوا عايشين في وهم
ان الواد عتريس ممكن يبص ليكم
ولا هيسمع كلام فوشي
استني بس يكبر
وهتلاقيه بياكلها علق وبييجري وراها بالمقشة:t30:
ده اول درس من دروسي:​*t30:



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههه
> مش كل من لبس اللينسز يااااااد :t30:
> تعلمه ميييييين عليا الطلاج ده انا أخلعه لو فكر يشوفك اصلا
> لالا هووووو كده عسسسسسسل مش عيزاه يبقى... :hlp:
> ...



*اولا اللينسيز عليكي وحشة 
انت جمالك طبيعي 
اللي هو كده:11azy:

وبعدين ميكو مش هيبصلك
وعتريس يبقي تلميذي النجيب
هعمله كل حاجة
اولها
انه ميبصش ليكي:t30:
ثانيا
ميسمعش كلام مامته:t30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مايو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههه
> وانا اقدر اسيبك
> ولا اسيب فوشي:t30:
> ...



لا سيييييب متقلقش انا وفوشى وميكو اتفقنا خلاص 

عيلة فى بعضينا بقى :gy0000:

ههههههه

مين نجيب اللى دخل فى الموضوع ده 

مش عيب تجيب سيرة الناس كده :01A0FF~139:

قااااااالك أنت عليها...

طيب استنى بس لما اغيظك leasantr

انا لحد دلوقت شفت ميكوووو 3 مرات 

ياللى قالك بقى انت شفته كام مرة :a63::a63:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مايو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *لا
> انا خايف عليكوا
> اصلكوا عايشين في وهم
> ان الواد عتريس ممكن يبص ليكم
> ...



مالكش دعوة مطلبتش رأيك انا :t30:

وأبعد ياد انت عن ميكووووو :smil8:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مايو 2009)

يا لقاءاتك الجامده يا مرموره
وصور ميكو زى العسل ربنا يخليهولك يا فروش
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> لا سيييييب متقلقش انا وفوشى وميكو اتفقنا خلاص
> عيلة فى بعضينا بقى :gy0000:
> ههههههه
> مين نجيب اللى دخل فى الموضوع ده
> ...



*عيلة مين 
احنا هننصب من اولها
وايه التلزيق ده الواد مش طايققك اصلا:11azy:
انت كل شوية تنطيله زهق منك 
عايز يشوف حاجة عدلة:​*t30:



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههه
> يجرى ورا مين ياااااااد
> الحقى يا فرااااااااشة الواد ده
> انا لو منك أديله أنذار خالينا نخلص ويسلام لو فصل
> ...


_*
محدش يعرف يعملها معايا
قال اتطرد قال
جربي كده ووريني:t30:

ميكو حبيبي ولازم انصحه منك ومن فوشي:t30:
ومش هبعد ده اخويا

وبلاش يافوشي تتدافعي عنها
بدال ما اسيحلك ها بلاش:t30:*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> يا لقاءاتك الجامده يا مرموره​
> وصور ميكو زى العسل ربنا يخليهولك يا فروش​


 
ميرسي يا كوكي يا سكر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2009)

مرمر و بيشو زي توم وجيرسي

بس طبعا مرمر هى اللي بتفوز 

لان ميكو بيشجع خطيبتة حبيبتة

وبيقول للواد بيشو دا روح ذااااكر 

هههههههههه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 مايو 2009)

*

marmar_maroo قال:



مييييييين الأخت 

انا انجى ايه مش شيفانى ولا ايه سلامت الشوفات 

لالا ده انا فى موضوع ميكو ده أبيع اى حد 

انا سبت مش حد:t30:

واخدة بالك يا جيجى ياختى :nunu0000:

لع مش واخدة بالى معلش بقى حكم الشن 

وبعدين ايه الحوار ده..!!

ميكوووو كان نام يا انجى أنتى بتحلمى وانتى صاحية ولا ايه :t30:

حبيبى اول ما عرف انى موجودة صحى على طول هو يقدر ينام ويسينى لوحدة 

شكلنا هنخسر بعض ولا ايه يا جدعان

هههههههههه

لع انتى بت سكر وهتسيبة بارادتك ياما انت عارف يزغلول

بس سيبك أنتى بس...

وحشتينـــــــــى يابت أنتى يابت 

بس بردوا هنخسر بعض يعنى انا مش طيبة كده على طول 

هههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع ياعسل
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ايوة ايوة مش عليا الشويتين دول ميكو ده خطيبى انا 

واجرى بقى لافرقع فى وشك 

ونورت على اساس ايه لمبة ولا عمود نور​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مرمر و بيشو زي توم وجيرسي
> 
> بس طبعا مرمر هى اللي بتفوز
> 
> ...



أحم أحم :11azy:

متخدوش فى بالكم حماتى وبتدلع جيرى بجيرسى 

مالكوش دعوة انتم انا فهماها :t30:

ههههههه

يا مظبطنى انت 30:

اهمد بقى يا بيشووووووو اعتقد انت كده اتكبست والحمدلله 30:

هههههههه

هشششششش يا توم ومشفش وشك تانى فى الموضوع بقى 

احسن ميكوووووو خلاص بيشد شعره :smil8:

وجيرسى كمان قصدى جيرى :smil16:

منورة يا حماااااااااااتى :hlp:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 مايو 2009)

*

ayad_007 قال:



هيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعركه
 ابسطي يا فوشي ابنك البنات بتتخانق عليه
يلا  بقي يا بنات عايزن دم بقي  ونشوف الشعور بتتقطع
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا احنا بنهدي النفوس
وربنا يهدي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الوبابير اشتغلت 

لا متخفش مش فيه عركة ولا حاجة مرمر دى بت سكر حتى شوف شكلها عامل ايه :hlp::hlp:

وهتسيب الموضوع وتخلع بدل ما هيا عارفة 

وقد اعزر من بنجر​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 مايو 2009)

_*

bishoragheb قال:




ميكو مش هيبص ليكم 
استريحو:t30:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مين الاخ وايه حشرك فى الموضوع يحول العالم 

لم مناخيرك متحشرهاش فى كل حاجة وهيا بقيت طولها شبرين 

كدة​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 مايو 2009)

*

فراشة مسيحية قال:



لا بصراحة هو حب مرمر

شاف عنيها ملونة قال بس هى دي

هههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كدة يفروشة 

وبعدين دى عدسات يختى ما انا عنيا خضراء طبيعى 

والمثل يقولك ايه الطبيعى يكسب 

يعنى هش يمرمر من هنا :t30:​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 مايو 2009)

_*

bishoragheb قال:



ههههههههههههههههه
دي لينسيز ياماما
والواد فاهم
ده استني بس يكبر وانا هعلمه كل حاجة
مش هسبهولك
وبعدين يحب فيها ايه بس بطلي نفاق:t30:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


قولها يبيشوى هو بيحب الطبيعى صح مش الى لينسيز​*_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 مايو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> 
> مين الاخ وايه حشرك فى الموضوع يحول العالم
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه

حلاوتك يا بيشوووووووو 

هو انت مناخيرك طويلة بجد :t30:

انجى مش بتكدب ابدااااااااااااا 30:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 مايو 2009)

*

bishoragheb قال:




هههههههههههههه
وانا اقدر اسيبك
ولا اسيب فوشي:t30:
والواد ميكو اللي هيبقي تلميذي النجيب

وبعدين مش انا اللي منور دي اللمبة بتاعة المنتدي
مش هسيب ميكو
الواد حاجز عروسة وقالي عليها
ريحوا بقي:t30:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا صح يكسوفى​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 مايو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> كدة يفروشة
> 
> ...



ممممممممم

ايوة ايوة غيظينا بقى 

بس هو الراجل مش بيحب الأخضر الطبيعى 

يرضيكى يبص لعين لسه مستوتش يا انجى :t30:

هو عاجبه اووووووى بقى الازرق التركيب 30:

ايه الناس دى

جايه توقع مابينااااااااا يا ميكو 

شريرين :11azy:

ميعرفوش اننا لبسنا دبل الاحد اللى فات ساعة ماتش الاهلى والاسماعيلى 

ههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> أحم أحم :11azy:​
> 
> متخدوش فى بالكم حماتى وبتدلع جيرى بجيرسى ​
> مالكوش دعوة انتم انا فهماها :t30:​
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههه

طبعا اتي عارفة الظروف ايد تكتب وايد تخز فجات جيرسي ههههههههههه

بس تصدقي حلوة جيرسي عليكي بدلعك الله بقى ههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طبعا اتي عارفة الظروف ايد تكتب وايد تخز فجات جيرسي ههههههههههه
> 
> بس تصدقي حلوة جيرسي عليكي بدلعك الله بقى ههههههههههه​



وايد تخز !!

يالهوى يافراشة اللغة عندك أتضربت 30:

ههههههه

ممم يبقى ميكو لسه صاحى 

اذا كان كده يبقى اللغة لسه بصحتها والحمدلله 

هههههههه

ياباشاااااااا اى حاجة تقولها على العين والراس طبعا 

جيرسى جيرسى هو حد لاقى 30:

هههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه

يالهوي اية اللي بكتبة دا

انا مش هاكتب وانا بهز هشاور

هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههه

وماله حلو شغاااااااال 

وأحنا نستنتج بقى 

شاهد مشفش حاجة :21:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 مايو 2009)

*

marmar_maroo قال:



هههههههههههه

مش كل من لبس اللينسز يااااااد :t30:

تعلمه ميييييين عليا الطلاج ده انا أخلعه لو فكر يشوفك اصلا 

لالا هووووو كده عسسسسسسل مش عيزاه يبقى... :hlp:

هههههههه

مالكش دعووووووة ياواد انت يحب اللى يحبه 

واحد وخطيبته وحماتى وافقت خلاص 30:

أوووووف منك :smil8:​

أنقر للتوسيع...



عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل 

يلا يبيشوى نروح بكرة زيارة لفوشى فى البيت​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 مايو 2009)

_*

BishoRagheb قال:



لا
انا خايف عليكوا
اصلكوا عايشين في وهم
ان الواد عتريس ممكن يبص ليكم
ولا هيسمع كلام فوشي
استني بس يكبر
وهتلاقيه بياكلها علق وبييجري وراها بالمقشة:t30:
ده اول درس من دروسي:​t30:



اولا اللينسيز عليكي وحشة 
انت جمالك طبيعي 
اللي هو كده:11azy:

وبعدين ميكو مش هيبصلك
وعتريس يبقي تلميذي النجيب
هعمله كل حاجة
اولها
انه ميبصش ليكي:t30:
ثانيا
ميسمعش كلام مامته:t30:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش عارفة ليه يبيشو 

شكلك عاوز تزين اسمك بشرطة سودة 

ولو شوفت الواد هزينلك صورتك كمان :smil8::smil8:​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 مايو 2009)

*

marmar_maroo قال:




لا سيييييب متقلقش انا وفوشى وميكو اتفقنا خلاص 

عيلة فى بعضينا بقى :gy0000:

ههههههه

مين نجيب اللى دخل فى الموضوع ده 

مش عيب تجيب سيرة الناس كده :01a0ff~139:

قااااااالك أنت عليها...

طيب استنى بس لما اغيظك leasantr

انا لحد دلوقت شفت ميكوووو 3 مرات 

ياللى قالك بقى انت شفته كام مرة :a63::a63:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


وايه يعنى انا بشوفه بروحى متفكريش هتغظينا ولا حاجة​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 مايو 2009)

*

marmar_maroo قال:



مالكش دعوة مطلبتش رأيك انا :t30:

وأبعد ياد انت عن ميكووووو :smil8:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرمر وابور وابور يعنى​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 مايو 2009)

*

marmar_maroo قال:



ممممممممم

ايوة ايوة غيظينا بقى 

بس هو الراجل مش بيحب الأخضر الطبيعى 

يرضيكى يبص لعين لسه مستوتش يا انجى :t30:

لا ملكيش دعوة الكل بيموت فى الخضار اه يختى وطول النهار واليل بيغنوا ويقولوا

عاوزينها تبقى خضرا مش عوزينها تبقى زرقا:t30:

هو عاجبه اووووووى بقى الازرق التركيب 30:

ايه الناس دى

جايه توقع مابينااااااااا يا ميكو 

شريرين :11azy:

ميعرفوش اننا لبسنا دبل الاحد اللى فات ساعة ماتش الاهلى والاسماعيلى 

ههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ايه لبستم حلل دى هما قفشوكى فى المطبخ ولا ايه يابت​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 مايو 2009)

*يعنى هيا فى واحدة تقول لحماتها فى المستقبل الكلام دة 

ازاى يعنى مينفعش انا لو منك يفراشة مش اسكت ابدا 

قال تقولك اللغة باظت 

ايه ده ميصحش كدة ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 مايو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
> ...



ايووووووووة عايزة أشوف انا 

وروووووووووونى كده :hlp:

انتم مش متخلين انا استغرقت اد اااااايه عشان الخطوة دى 

مش هسيح بقى خالى الطابق مستور 30:

هههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 مايو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> 
> مش عارفة ليه يبيشو
> 
> ...



يا موووووووووووسهل 30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 مايو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> وايه يعنى انا بشوفه بروحى متفكريش هتغظينا ولا حاجة​*



ههههههههههههه

لوحى يالوحى :hlp:

انا مش بغيظكم انا بنقطكم بس 30:

هههههه

ده حتى اخر مرة حكينا مع بعض كتيييييير 

مش بالروح زى ناس :t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 مايو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *يعنى هيا فى واحدة تقول لحماتها فى المستقبل الكلام دة
> 
> ازاى يعنى مينفعش انا لو منك يفراشة مش اسكت ابدا
> 
> ...



الأخت جايه تهدى النفوس شكلها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





متعرفش اننا تعدينا المرحلة دى من زمان 30:

قوووووليلهم يا فروووووووش ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مرمر و بيشو زي توم وجيرسي
> 
> بس طبعا مرمر هى اللي بتفوز
> 
> ...



*ظريفة قوي الاخت فوشي:11azy:​*


marmar_maroo قال:


> أحم أحم :11azy:
> متخدوش فى بالكم حماتى وبتدلع جيرى بجيرسى
> مالكوش دعوة انتم انا فهماها :t30:
> ههههههه
> ...



*انت تروحي تدفني نفسك اسبوع وتيجي:t30:*​


engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> 
> مين الاخ وايه حشرك فى الموضوع يحول العالم
> لم مناخيرك متحشرهاش فى كل حاجة وهيا بقيت طولها شبرين
> كدة​*_





engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> قولها يبيشوى هو بيحب الطبيعى صح مش الى لينسيز​*_



*اولا انا حر اتكلم في اللي انا عايز اتكلم فيه
هو انا جيت جنب ودنك واتكلمت
وبعدين اه الواد عايز طبيعي فين بقي
خلي الواحد ساكت احسن 
قال طبيعي قال:t30:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اهلا اهلا انت جيييييييت
> 
> ...



_*يعني اطلع منها
ماشي يا سيتي  ربنا يهني سعيد بابو حفيظه 
قصدي سعيده*_​30:​


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حلاوتك يا بيشوووووووو
> هو انت مناخيرك طويلة بجد :t30:
> انجى مش بتكدب ابدااااااااااااا 30:​



*مش اطول من مناخيرك انت وانجي:t30:​*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> انا صح يكسوفى​*



*انت ايه بس
الواد يترهبن احسن:t30:
*​


engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
> يلا يبيشوى نروح بكرة زيارة لفوشى فى البيت​*



*لا
الواد هيطفش منكم
مش كفاية مرمر لا وانت كمان
عايزين تجيبوا للواد اكتئاب*​



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> مش عارفة ليه يبيشو
> شكلك عاوز تزين اسمك بشرطة سودة
> ولو شوفت الواد هزينلك صورتك كمان :smil8::smil8:​*_



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اولا ولا حد يعرف يعملها 
والشاطر يوريني
ثانيا
ميكو ده يبقي الصبي بتاعي
ودايما بيشورني
كفاية انه قبل ما ينام بيستأذن مني:t30:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> مرمر وابور وابور يعنى​*



*وانت بوتجاز صح:t30:*​


engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> ايه لبستم حلل دى هما قفشوكى فى المطبخ ولا ايه يابت​*



*الحلل دي الواد ميكو هيلبسهالكم انتوا الجوز لو شاف وشكم:t30:*​


engy_love_jesus قال:


> *يعنى هيا فى واحدة تقول لحماتها فى المستقبل الكلام دة
> ازاى يعنى مينفعش انا لو منك يفراشة مش اسكت ابدا
> قال تقولك اللغة باظت
> ايه ده ميصحش كدة ​*



*ومين قالك ان ميكو طايق فوشي ولا مرمر
ده نفس يولع فيهم:t30:*​


marmar_maroo قال:


> ايووووووووة عايزة أشوف انا
> وروووووووووونى كده :hlp:
> انتم مش متخلين انا استغرقت اد اااااايه عشان الخطوة دى
> مش هسيح بقى خالى الطابق مستور 30:
> هههههههه​



*هش ياماما
مش لما تقدري الاول علي انجي بعدين تتكلمي
شكلي في الاخر هسيب الواد ميكو عليكم
يوليع فيكم انتوا التلاتة*​


marmar_maroo قال:


> يا موووووووووووسهل 30:​



*قولنا محدش يعرف يعملها*​


----------



## كريزى (3 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههه

عسل يا مرمر 

وميكو كمان عسل ربنا يخليهولك يا فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا كريزي حبيبتي  نورتي المنتدى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يونيو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*يعني اطلع منها
> ماشي يا سيتي  ربنا يهني سعيد بابو حفيظه
> قصدي سعيده*_​30:​



ههههههههههههه

لا يا عياد تطلع منها ايه بس انا قلت كده :11azy:

ده أنت تتحط على الجرح يولع 

يووووه قصدى يطيب مش عارفة مال الكيبورد :hlp:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يونيو 2009)

كريزى قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> عسل يا مرمر
> 
> وميكو كمان عسل ربنا يخليهولك يا فراشة



ميرسى ياقمر ميحرمنيش منك ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه

عسل موووت الموضوع ده 

بجد أنتى تحفة يامرمر 

وميكو عسول خالص با فراشة ربنا يخليهولك 

وشكله بقى عسول عن الاول لما كبر 

ربنا يحيمه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااا يافيبى 
وزمان الواد ميكو كبر ولا نعرف شكله اااااايه 
تيجى فراشة بس :nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (20 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههه ياختى على العسل ربنـــــا يحمية 
اية الجمال دة 
حوار زى السكر يا مرمر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*وحشتنا اوي يا ميكو انت وماما 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 ديسمبر 2011)

الله ايه اللقاء الحلو ده

اول مرة اشوفه اصلا

زى القمر ربنا يخليهولك


----------



## rania79 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه تحفة بجد
عسول اوى ربنا يحمية
وانتى كمان يا مرموة زى العسل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 فبراير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه تحفة بجد
> عسول اوى ربنا يحمية
> وانتى كمان يا مرموة زى العسل


 


tasoni queena قال:


> الله ايه اللقاء الحلو ده
> 
> اول مرة اشوفه اصلا
> 
> زى القمر ربنا يخليهولك


 
*هو لسه فى حد بيشوف اللقاء ده :t33:*
*ياجماعة ده زمان ميكو دلوقت بيدور على عروسة :smil12:*​


----------

